# An Arrow With An F?



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what a military arrow with an F means? I'm sure I've seen it before, perhaps on the internet, but now I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Margot said:


> Does anyone know what a military arrow with an F means? I'm sure I've seen it before, perhaps on the internet, but now I can't find it anywhere!


Has the military marking perhaps just been stamped over the original makers details?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There was a discussion about this on MWR a while back:

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27090


----------

